# Add on des Jahren



## Sokra22 (29. September 2008)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team.

Ich verfolge natürlich schon seid längerem die Liste der Add ons der Woche und lese auch gerne die Doppelseite zum Thema Add ons im buffed Magazin.

Nun schlag ich vor...

Buffed user vereinigt euch und wählt gegen ende des Jahres das Add on des Jahres aus allen Add ons die bisher vorgestellt wurden^^



Ich weiß vielleicht ist die Idee auch nen bischen Übertrieben, nur ist mir diese einfach ma so eingefallen und ich fand sie irgentwie nicht schlecht^^

Also nehmt es einfach als Anregung oder lasst es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Sokra


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Sokra22 schrieb:


> Ich weiß vielleicht ist die Idee auch nen bischen Übertrieben, nur ist mir diese einfach ma so eingefallen und ich fand sie irgentwie nicht schlecht


Finden wir nicht alle, das unsere Ideen nicht schlecht sind. Obwohl sie von anderer Seite als schlecht angesehen werden, denken wir anfang an sie ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Finden wir nicht alle, das unsere Ideen nicht schlecht sind. Obwohl sie von anderer Seite als schlecht angesehen werden, denken wir anfang an sie ist nicht schlecht.


nun, unsere idee ist ja auch von "uns" , somit ist die bewertung der eigenen idee natürlich schon vorbeeinflusst.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nun, unsere idee ist ja auch von "uns" , somit ist die bewertung der eigenen idee natürlich schon vorbeeinflusst.


Genau, was natürlich nicht immer stimmen muss. 
Aber ich glaube das gehört irgendwie nicht zum Topic, schade aber auch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, was natürlich nicht immer stimmen muss.
> Aber ich glaube das gehört irgendwie nicht zum Topic, schade aber auch.


bei diesem user hat es aber anscheinend gestimmt. :>
aber btt: addon der woche reicht. man braucht kein addon des jahres.


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. September 2008)

Im Grunde spricht nichts gegen so eine Auswahl, aber wäre es nicht schlau, so etwas wirklich am Ende des Jahres zu machen?
Wie genau soll die Wahl denn stattfinden und wer wählt die jeweiligen Addons aus?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

vor allem: nach welchem schema? die addons und addonmöglichkeiten sind sehr breit gefächert, demnach müsste man dann jeweils verschiedene kategorien machen.


----------



## Sokra22 (30. September 2008)

Vielleicht könnte man Add ons in verschiedenen Bereichen  zur wahl stellen...

zum Bespiel:

Fun
PvP
Pve
Handel
Interface


oder so...
und dann mittels einer Umfrage wählt man dann die sieger...


----------

